# General > Book & Author Requests >  Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants by Ann Brashares

## MarcelaBR

Can anyone help me to find this book for download (FREE PLEASE!)

In english or portuguese!

Thank you very much!

----------


## Weeping Willow

Oh that's a hard one.. did you try searching the E mule??
It kind of a new book..
i look it up for you but i don't promise nothing...
(i have all three of them in my house.. but that dosn't help you much isn't it...)
Cheers...  :Smile:

----------


## MarcelaBR

E-mule is not helping me much lately :/
But I'll try again!

Anyway thank you very much! I want the 3 books lol, but i shall start from the 1st  :Smile: 

Hugs~

----------


## Weeping Willow

Hmmm... i just wrote " the sisterhood of the traveling pants.pdf " on the 
E mule and it did find one file.. 
I'm downloading it to see what it is. 
You should try too.
If it's that then tell me how and i'll try to sent it to you it's not that big..
Cheers...  :Smile:

----------


## MarcelaBR

ok, trying now  :Smile: 
Thank you very much for your attention and help  :Smile:

----------


## Weeping Willow

I'm sorry it not the book. just the cover.
why dont you just but it it's not expansive?

----------


## MarcelaBR

Yeah, I didn't find it on e-mule either :/

I don't buy it because I live in Brazil and I can't find it in book stores. Buying from USA is expensive, because I would have to change R$(Brazilian money) to US dollar + parcel mail. (Though I don't have international credit card :P)

I'll keep looking for it :S thanks anyway!

----------


## Weeping Willow

Hi.
there is a chance i found it for you..
My cousin told my last saturday that she might have it on a cd. 
So if you want i can try and ask her again and see if i can E-mail it to you.
What do you say?

----------


## MarcelaBR

Of course I want! Lol
Just make it sure that she has it  :Smile:  and i'll give you my e-mail!
Thank you very much!

----------


## Weeping Willow

Ok no problem...
Glad to be of service!

----------


## Weeping Willow

Oh terrible news... i'm so sorry.. she heard me wrong she have the movie..
I'm truly so sorry...
My bad...  :Frown:  ...

----------


## MarcelaBR

No problem at all  :Smile: 
I'll keep looking for that! Thank you very much, anyway!

----------


## Stanislaw

tis piracy ye speak of! 

I hope I can aid ye in your piratical indevors.
Try downloading Limewire, it is a piracy software allowing you to download different things, including books in word or pdf format.

----------


## EAP

The movie was great. I read the first chapter of the book on Harper's website and was underwhelmed. One of the rare occasions when the theatrical version trumped the written text. 

I don't think this one is available on the net. A pity, really.

----------


## MarcelaBR

_"I read the first chapter of the book on Harper's website"_
what's the link? Please :~

----------


## EAP

Here's the randomhouse link,

http://www.randomhouse.com/teens/sis...rhood_exc.html

You can also found a short excrept on Amazon.

----------


## Fontainhas

Oh I saw that movie in the airplane when I was going to San Diego. Classic teenager film I should guess. It entretains.

----------


## Julied112

The Book was very different then the movie, but I really enjoyed the books, I hope there's more! And Im sure somewhere on the internet you'll be able to find an online version....you can get pretty much anythign on the net nowadays..

----------

